# Good Map Maker?



## Bystander (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm sure this has been posted billions of times, but I couldn't find the string. So I'll throw it up here in hopes that someone can give me a good answer!

What are some of the best FREE map making programs out there for D&D?! Nothing to complex to learn, or time-consuming- Just a quick solid map maker.

Thanks,
Bystander


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 1, 2002)

Hex Mapper.  Can't remember where to find it, but just do a search on Google for it and you will find it


----------



## Bystander (Mar 1, 2002)

Hexmap 4.5?!


----------



## Max (Mar 1, 2002)

You could also try Dungeon Crafter

http://www.dungeoncrafter.com/


----------



## xmanii (Mar 1, 2002)

Bystander said:
			
		

> *I'm sure this has been posted billions of times, but I couldn't find the string. So I'll throw it up here in hopes that someone can give me a good answer!
> 
> What are some of the best FREE map making programs out there for D&D?! Nothing to complex to learn, or time-consuming- Just a quick solid map maker.
> 
> ...




Try AutoRealm. There is a YahooGroup at:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/autorealm/

where you can get more details.


----------

